# Have You Ever Lived In A Van?



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm currently building a van from the inside out, gonna be running probably 300-400 watts of solar to support a television and game system to occupy my downtime... but I want to travel before I go back to school. Everybody in my family excluding me has pretty much seen the entire world... I haven't even been to New York lol (I'm from Atlanta). 

I am wanting to go on a fully committed fitness-focused trip where I park at and exercise at different gym every night, prepping myself cardio wise for hiking trails in national parks. It will be several months before I finish my van so hopefully I'll be back under 200 before I begin, but I'm really excited to Fully commit to a Purely active lifestyle for a little while. Maybe stop at a couple gyms throughout the day to occupy my time. 

 What are your thoughts on this? Would you ever try bodybuilding across the country?


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2019)

That sounds awesome!!!

Do cool shit before you have kids, other commitments.

No regrets.


----------



## Jin (Sep 4, 2019)

Live in a van? Sure. Down by the river.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> That sounds awesome!!!
> 
> Do cool shit before you have kids, other commitments.
> 
> No regrets.



No regrets, brother. No real commitments right now aside from my motivation to succeed. I'll update more as the van comes along.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Jin said:


> Live in a van? Sure. Down by the river.



On a steady diet of government cheese? :32 (20):


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 4, 2019)

It sounds awesome but potentially insanely expensive.  Most gym day passes are $10 if they even allow it.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> It sounds awesome but potentially insanely expensive.  Most gym day passes are $10 if they even allow it.



I have memberships at both planet fitness and 24 hour fitness, I was planning on arranging my route around not just my goal destinations but also my gym stops.


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

Nation wide tour of a gym chain could be the answer



HollyWoodCole said:


> It sounds awesome but potentially insanely expensive.  Most gym day passes are $10 if they even allow it.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 4, 2019)

If I could go back say 15 years, I would totally do something like that! That would be bad a$$!


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

If I didn’t hane a family and had the same job I would do 28 days at work then 28 at any other location I felt like going to at the time. Makes me want to leave me wife thinking about it


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 4, 2019)

Oh ok, that makes more sense.

Sounded like you were wanting to hit all kinds of different gyms around the country.  How long would this tour be lasting?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> If I didn’t hane a family and had the same job I would do 28 days at work then 28 at any other location I felt like going to at the time. Makes me want to leave me wife thinking about it



roflmaooo :32 (18):


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> If I could go back say 15 years, I would totally do something like that! That would be bad a$$!



 You're never too old to go out and experience the world, brother


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> If I didn’t hane a family and had the same job I would do 28 days at work then 28 at any other location I felt like going to at the time. Makes me want to leave me wife thinking about it



 LOL please don't make me responsible for the leaving of your wife.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Oh ok, that makes more sense.
> 
> Sounded like you were wanting to hit all kinds of different gyms around the country.  How long would this tour be lasting?



I'll definitely be hitting some stray gyms along the way I'm sure where I'll have to pay a few day-fees. I'd like to hit some old school gyms once I start getting my body back For Sure.

 Really it could be anywhere from 3 months to 3 years depending on how purely awesome or not it is. At least 3 months to hit the big spots in America and bang a couple hotties that moved away from here.


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 4, 2019)

Lived in a van..?
No

Fukked a filthy milf while standing outside leaning in the side door of a mini van....
Yes.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Lived in a van..?
> No
> 
> Fukked a filthy milf while standing outside leaning in the side door of a mini van....
> Yes.



Man do I miss milfs...


----------



## Trump (Sep 4, 2019)

Too late just dumped her by text and rerouted my flight to Thailand, ladyboys here I come



Poyne Dexter said:


> LOL please don't make me responsible for the leaving of your wife.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 4, 2019)

Sounds awesome! Make the most of it. Lots of cool stuff around this country to see and interesting people to meet.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 4, 2019)

so let me get this straight...
with aspirations of looking like a greek god 
you just started working out again a couple days ago 
2 days into a keto diet
and now ur planning a " bodybuilding road trip across America"?
slow down sport.
1 thing at a time...
lol
edit: forgot about bangin hotties across the country!


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 4, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> so let me get this straight...
> with aspirations of looking like a greek god
> you just started working out again a couple days ago
> 2 days into a keto diet
> ...



I've been planning on going on this trip for quite some time... and it may even be 6 months or a year away from now. I am focusing on one thing right now and that is my diet/exercise regimen. I'll know when the right time to leave is, because I'll have my confidence back and will be ready to hit the road. I wouldn't say I'm multitasking currently, but I Do have a ton of plans for myself and the future.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 5, 2019)

LOL... why the f*ck did he say that


----------



## Seeker (Sep 5, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> LOL... why the f*ck did he say that




Haha one of the funniest movies ever made


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 5, 2019)

Buy yourself a few sets of resistance bands and workout anywhere you want. Don't be restricted to PF or 24hr.  I made gains using predominately bands for two years. You can do anything with them... except a good leg workout


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 5, 2019)

Adking29 said:


> Buy yourself a few sets of resistance bands and workout anywhere you want. Don't be restricted to PF or 24hr.  I made gains using predominately bands for two years. You can do anything with them... except a good leg workout



I didn't even think about that... I will definitely be getting a few sets for my trip. It's still gonna be gym-based for showers and parking and definitely some good old fashioned iron but that is a Great idea.


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 5, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> I didn't even think about that... I will definitely be getting a few sets for my trip. It's still gonna be gym-based for showers and parking and definitely some good old fashioned iron but that is a Great idea.



Interested to hear how it goes. I was homeless for a while. Now, considering a simple life out of a van. It would be ultimate if I could work from my laptop while I just roam the lands


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 5, 2019)

Do it. I did a lot of shit when I was young and wished I had done a lot more. Even if you remove the bodybuilding aspect, and just travel the country, it’s so worth it. I’ve seen the majority of this country through a windshield, a lot of times on a whim (wake up and think, shit I’d like to lay on Daytona beach. Work all day, hop in the ride and blast to Florida (20 hours plus one way). Be back in time for work Monday). Never had a single regret. 

If you DONT do it you’ll regret it someday.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 5, 2019)

Adking29 said:


> Interested to hear how it goes. I was homeless for a while. Now, considering a simple life out of a van. It would be ultimate if I could work from my laptop while I just roam the lands



My current scenario allows for it being that I'm on disability. Although my means are little, they should be enough to cover my gas and food. It does sound pretty ultimate to just roam.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 5, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Do it. I did a lot of shit when I was young and wished I had done a lot more. Even if you remove the bodybuilding aspect, and just travel the country, it’s so worth it. I’ve seen the majority of this country through a windshield, a lot of times on a whim (wake up and think, shit I’d like to lay on Daytona beach. Work all day, hop in the ride and blast to Florida (20 hours plus one way). Be back in time for work Monday). Never had a single regret.
> 
> If you DONT do it you’ll regret it someday.



That's exactly what I'm thinking. I'm young. I'm free. I have access to some of the most beautiful scenes in the world at the press of a pedal. This is the time for me to really experience the world and grow along the way.


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 5, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Do it. I did a lot of shit when I was young and wished I had done a lot more. Even if you remove the bodybuilding aspect, and just travel the country, it’s so worth it. I’ve seen the majority of this country through a windshield, a lot of times on a whim (wake up and think, shit I’d like to lay on Daytona beach. Work all day, hop in the ride and blast to Florida (20 hours plus one way). Be back in time for work Monday). Never had a single regret.
> 
> If you DONT do it you’ll regret it someday.




Might be the most sporadic thing I've heard haha  Arn't there beaches, at least on a lake, within an hour. Granted not DAYTONA beach


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 5, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> My current scenario allows for it being that I'm on disability. Although my means are little, they should be enough to cover my gas and food. It does sound pretty ultimate to just roam.



****ing go for it man! Keep us posted


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 5, 2019)

Adking29 said:


> ****ing go for it man! Keep us posted



Will do, brother.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 5, 2019)

Adking29 said:


> Might be the most sporadic thing I've heard haha  Arn't there beaches, at least on a lake, within an hour. Granted not DAYTONA beach


I live in NY. In February, when you want warm weather, you better be willing to travel for it


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 5, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I live in NY. In February, when you want warm weather, you better be willing to travel for it




hahah oh. Just visited upstate NY for the first time and saw my first waterfall. Beautiful place


----------



## Seeker (Sep 5, 2019)

I visited upstate NY once.. once.


----------



## DNW (Sep 5, 2019)

I was stationed in upstate NY. F*ck Watertown and lake effect snow


----------



## stonetag (Sep 5, 2019)

More solar, more battery storage, bigger inverter.
Oh, and don't come out west, no gyms, only sage brush, and jack rabbits.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 5, 2019)

stonetag said:


> More solar, more battery storage, bigger inverter.
> Oh, and don't come out west, no gyms, only sage brush, and jack rabbits.



West or Midwest? Cause Cali is my finish line


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 5, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> West or Midwest? Cause Cali is my finish line



Cali is mine stay out :32 (9):


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 5, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Cali is mine stay out :32 (9):



Takeover inbound, start doing wrist curls and see if ya big ass can match me forearm 4 forearm


----------



## Raider (Sep 6, 2019)

PD, if you go to upstate NY google a place called onion town, it’s a completely inbred town between pawling and Dover NY, lol true story! Send us van pics and if you call these iron gyms ahead of time and tell them what you’re doing they’ll probably comp your days on the count of “AWESOMENESS “!! Good luck.... oh to be young!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 6, 2019)

DNW said:


> I was stationed in upstate NY. F*ck Watertown and lake effect snow


Pretty much all of NY can eat a dick


----------



## stonetag (Sep 6, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> West or Midwest? Cause Cali is my finish line


California, pffft, you can have that mthrfuker, no offense Gibs, Seeker, Jen, lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 6, 2019)

I lived in my car for 2 weeks. It wasn't my choice or comfy.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 6, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> My current scenario allows for it being that I'm on disability. Although my means are little, they should be enough to cover my gas and food. It does sound pretty ultimate to just roam.



I was going to say something productive but this got me..

It better be a real disability. If you’re working out, dieting and traveling across the country on someone else’s dime... get your s*it straight. If it’s an honest disability, hope you get better. F’n millennials....


My original comment was to go to locally owned iron gyms. There’s much more variety. You might even be able to reach out ahead of time and trade some cleaning time for a free day pass.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 6, 2019)

My bud took 3 weeks off from work and traveled across country in a furnished van.. said it was amazing 

Met a couple of broads at bars along his travels and banged them in his van...


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 6, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I was going to say something productive but this got me..
> 
> It better be a real disability. If you’re working out, dieting and traveling across the country on someone else’s dime... get your s*it straight. If it’s an honest disability, hope you get better. F’n millennials....
> 
> ...



It's a real disability. Schizoaffective Bipolar and Vasovagal Syncope. The former is semi-easily understood as to why it disables me, but the latter is an anxiety disorder that means if I get too anxious, my whole body shuts off and I fall face first into the floor if not managed properly. Have already broken a couple fingers due to this disease.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 6, 2019)

Yaya said:


> My bud took 3 weeks off from work and traveled across country in a furnished van.. said it was amazing
> 
> Met a couple of broads at bars along his travels and banged them in his van...



That's the plan lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 6, 2019)

how nice to you envision this van to be...??  

I remember the conversion vans of the late 90's....


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 6, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> how nice to you envision this van to be...??
> 
> I remember the conversion vans of the late 90's....



It'll be pretty decked out for comfortable living. This is what I picked up, a 94 Chevrolet G20 Gladiator Conversion with only 97000 miles on the clock


----------



## automatondan (Sep 6, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> It'll be pretty decked out for comfortable living. This is what I picked up, a 94 Chevrolet G20 Gladiator Conversion with only 97000 miles on the clock



Sweet van!!! Just make sure you bring lots of candy....


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 6, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Sweet van!!! Just make sure you bring lots of candy....



I do want a daughter...


----------



## Solomc (Sep 6, 2019)

Lived in my 76 VW Bus.  My first true love.  Best time I ever had.  That thing was a fuuking pussy killing magnet.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 6, 2019)

Solomc said:


> Lived in my 76 VW.  My first true love.  Best time I ever had.  That thing was a ****ing pussy killing magnet.



I f*cking wish I could've found an old VW Bus, man. They're all just SO expensive now. You travel much in it or stay around a certain area?


----------



## Solomc (Sep 6, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> I f*cking wish I could've found an old VW Bus, man. They're all just SO expensive now. You travel much in it or stay around a certain area?



all the above.  I was seasonal employee. Work for a while during work season then collect and travel during off season. Repeat.  Some of the best days of my life.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 6, 2019)

Solomc said:


> all the above.  I was seasonal employee. Work for a while during work season then collect and travel during off season. Repeat.  Some of the best days of my life.



That sounds dope, brother. Were you Santy Claus?


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 6, 2019)

Wait, what’s up with the 64?


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 6, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Wait, what’s up with the 64?



Not much, just a pillared 4-door. Bought it on a whim and now I hate the doors so I'm finishing the disc brake install and getting rid of it.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 6, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Wait, what’s up with the 64?



Still a 64 tho


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 6, 2019)

Definitely not a 4 door fan but it is still a 64.


----------



## bubbagump (Sep 7, 2019)

The older I get, the less sheit I want.  I'm down with a 4x4 diesel safari van adventure setup to check out the outskirts.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

bubbagump said:


> The older I get, the less sheit I want.  I'm down with a 4x4 diesel safari van adventure setup to check out the outskirts.



The majority of "vanlife" guys are well into their 40s or 50s. Typically old bloods who grew up in the country just wanna go off the grid. Of course that's not All of us, but you're never too old to get into vanlife, brother.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2019)

your balls will always stink living in a van and you will need to take a shit when u least expect it


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 7, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> your balls will always stink living in a van and you will need to take a shit when u least expect it


The shit thing is true. You can shower at the gym. I always did when I was homeless


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> The shit thing is true. You can shower at the gym. I always did when I was homeless


my shits come on quick and hard as i get older...no fukkin way im living in anything but a house or condo


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> my shits come one quick and hard as i get older...no fukkin way im living in anything but a house or condo



Imagine the freedom though...


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 7, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Imagine the freedom though...



imagine getting a job, paying taxes and contributing to society though...


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> imagine getting a job, paying taxes and contributing to society though...



I'm gonna be going back to school so that I can do just that. Are you saying it's my fault that I got disabled?


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 7, 2019)

Post pics of your build


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> Imagine the freedom though...


Freedom my ass ..


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

Utm18 said:


> Post pics of your build



I will, brother. For sure.



Bro Bundy said:


> Freedom my ass ..



How is it not freedom to be able to go wherever you want to go whenever you want to go?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> I will, brother. For sure.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it not freedom to be able to go wherever you want to go whenever you want to go?


go and see for yourself


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 8, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> go and see for yourself



Exactly.  That shit's gonna get real old real quick.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 8, 2019)

I think that the experience will be worth the time. Even if it's only for a few months, I really want to travel around America and see everything I can first-hand.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 9, 2019)

I had thought about writing a post saying im glad my tax dollars can pay for you riding from state to state  banging hoes and working out at planet fitness but vid and gibs took it from me 1st.  Idk about your disorders. Maybe this could be therapeutic for you? But id think conventional meds or therapy would be a faster track to you being a productive member of society. Whatever i guess.


----------



## Dog-guy (Sep 12, 2019)

Do a documentary....like the McDonalds one except the opposite....


----------



## Bloodysnowcone (Sep 15, 2019)

Poyne Dexter said:


> I'm currently building a van from the inside out, gonna be running probably 300-400 watts of solar to support a television and game system to occupy my downtime... but I want to travel before I go back to school. Everybody in my family excluding me has pretty much seen the entire world... I haven't even been to New York lol (I'm from Atlanta).
> 
> I am wanting to go on a fully committed fitness-focused trip where I park at and exercise at different gym every night, prepping myself cardio wise for hiking trails in national parks. It will be several months before I finish my van so hopefully I'll be back under 200 before I begin, but I'm really excited to Fully commit to a Purely active lifestyle for a little while. Maybe stop at a couple gyms throughout the day to occupy my time.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this? Would you ever try bodybuilding across the country?



you should make a youtube channel and make mini episodes of each gym you go to.


----------

